# Central Outbreak Response: Genesis



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

*Now FREE with Kindle Unlimited.*










Max Newsome wanted to forget his violent wartime past. He wanted to get a degree, maybe fall in love, start a family and live out his days in peace.

Then the dead rose.

Through a horrific classroom siege and into the devastated city beyond, Max struggles to build a new family from the rubble of shattered lives around him. When they team up with the emergency team from a mysterious organization called Central Outbreak Response, they believe they are safe, and on the difficult path to recovery.

But the dead keep secrets that threaten to destroy everything Max holds dear.

*COR:Genesis* is a pulse-pounding tale of survival and friendship, love and loss. It challenges accepted standards of the genre with wit, guile and visceral brutality.

_Book 1 of 3_

http://smarturl.it/1213

To read some additional information on this book and its author:

*Zombie Fiction Blog* (article) - http://zombie-fiction.blogspot.com/search/label/RJ%20Kennett

*Zombie Apocalypse Monthly* (interview) - http://zamonthly.org/2013/07/31/weary-veteran-finds-new-life-in-kennetts-cor-genesis/#sthash.BAQwQK6N.dpuf

*Zombie Pop* (article) - http://www.zombiepop.net/rj-kennett-releases-debut-zombie-novel-central-outbreak-response-genesis/

*Zombie Pop* (review) - http://www.zombiepop.net/book-review-central-outbreak-response-genesis/

*Indie Author Land* (interview) - http://www.indieauthorland.com/archives/4678

*The Bookie Monster* (review) - http://www.bookie-monster.com/2013/10/central-outbreak-response-genesis.html

*The Bookie Monster* (interview) - http://www.bookie-monster.com/2013/11/interview-rj-kennett.html

*Rebbie's Reviews* (review) - http://rebbiereviews.wordpress.com/2014/03/08/central-outbreak-response-genesis-by-rj-kennett/

*What Does the FluffyRedFox Say?* (review) - http://fluffyredfox.blogspot.com/search/label/RJ%20Kennet


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Five 5-star reviews so far... I'm actively seeking more reviews. So far, readers seem to enjoy the action, humor and yes... zombies!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Even non-zombiephiles are loving "COR: Genesis"!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Bump. Because I can.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

A new week, a new month... a new bump!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice new review up on Zombie Pop!

http://www.zombiepop.net/book-review-central-outbreak-response-genesis/


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks interesting, thanks for the post.

Shane


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Celebrating the release of World War Z on Blu-Ray/DVD, "Central Outbreak Response: Genesis" will be FREE on Amazon, Tuesday 9/17. One day only!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E09HY5Q

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00E09HY5Q


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E09HY5Q 
UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00E09HY5Q
Canada http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00E09HY5Q/


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

"COR: Genesis" is now also available in paperback via Amazon.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

The Walking Dead returns tonight... why not celebrate with a good zombie apocalypse novel?


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

There's just over a week left to pick up "COR: Genesis" for the sale price of $2.99 on Amazon! Pick up your copy today!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Only a few days left to get the highly-rated "COR: Genesis" e-book for the sale price of $2.99 (regular $4.99). Don't miss out, pick up your copy today! http://smarturl.it/1213

If you're still not sure, check out the latest review at The Bookie Monster: http://www.bookie-monster.com/2013/10/central-outbreak-response-genesis.html#sthash.Ty5G0grj.dpuf


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Enter to win a raffle for "COR: Genesis" on The Bookie Monster! http://www.bookie-monster.com/2013/10/central-outbreak-response-genesis.html


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Less than a week to get in on that raffle before the drawing!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

A couple of new PR pieces; an article and a review, added to the list in the first post.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

"Sure."

With that word, Craig J Spearing damned himself by contract of honor to design the cover for "Central Outbreak Response: Exodus", sequel to my novel "COR: Genesis" (for which he also did the cover).

If you're not familiar with Craig's awesome work with Wizards of the Coast, Dragon Magazine or Pathfinder, you should check out his site!

http://www.craigspearing.com

And of course, you can check out "COR: Genesis" as well!

http://smarturl.it/1213


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

There will be a cover reveal for the next book in the trilogy, "COR:Exodus" later this month. Head over to my website and sign up for the newsletter to be informed of the exact date!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Cover reveal for the sequel, "Central Outbreak Response: Exodus" is now set for January 27.

Join the event on Facebook, https://www.facebook.com/events/1403399419908121

or head over to my site, http://www.rjkennett.com


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

For a limited time, "COR:Genesis" is on sale!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

"COR:Genesis" is on sale for a limited time in the UK! (Regular price applies to all other Amazon marketplaces.)


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

There's a contest going on for a signed copy! Sign up for my newsletter at http://www.rjkennett.com before the end of the day Sunday, May 25 for a chance to win!


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

COR:Genesis is now available at all major e-tailers


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Now, NOT available at all major e-tailers. Exclusive to Amazon, and now FREE with Kindle Unlimited.


----------

